# PEQ without A/D and D/A converter



## Nick (Oct 28, 2009)

I have a FBQ 2496 attached to the woofers in my active speakers. I have a DAC that upsamples the material I play to a higher sample rate. So, I have two different sample rates going through my speakers. Definitely need PEQ for my room, which has a big bump at 45hz and sucks out mid-bass between 100-180hz. I've also got a sub in the system because it allows me to fill in the mid-bass, even though I have it crossed over at around 50hz. For whatever reason, I can bump the speakers with the sub in the system and it seems to do the trick in the mid-bass, as least that is what the Galaxy measures and the sound tells me.

I'd like to know if anyone can recommend an alternative for the FBQ 2496? It seems prudent to have the same sample rate going through all the drivers.

Thanks.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

I do not understand why you think that running analog derived from different sample rates makes any difference. If you do and one assumes you are feeding the EQ and sub from the output of your upsampling DAC, you are stuck with:
1. A digital EQ with higher A/D/A rates to match your DAC. (Cannot imagine why that would make a difference in the bass)
2. An upsampling EQ that handles all the channels. (These are found in high quality mch processors)
3. An analog PEQ for the sub. (These are expensive. See http://www.rivesaudio.com/PARC/PARCframe.html)


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Not sure I follow. The signal has been converted to analog before it gets to the FBQ, which is fine because it only accepts analog audio. So “different” sampling rates don’t matter.

If you’re looking for a PEQ with no A/D –D/A conversion, that would be an analog EQ. Check my post in the “BFD Alternatives” sticky thread for some recommendations.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mrderrick (Sep 5, 2010)

I was doing exactly as you, FBQ2496 being fed directly from my pre and connecting to my Avantgarde SUB225 bass units via balanced cables.

I found that it was a significant step up to insert a DEQ2496 between my DAC and digital source.
Keeping all adjustments in the digital domain across the full bandwidth.
Using the PEQ to adjust the bass response, then fine tuning with the GEQ.

I had previously used a DSP1124P, then moved to the FBQ2496.
Not being able to move the SUB225 bass units front or back made it impossible to adjust the time alignment to compensate for the extra A/D - D/A conversion in just the bass frequencies.
That misalignment may be what you are experiencing.


----------

